

Ask HN: Cheap / free vector image editing software? - thesyndicate

Hey HN, I'm looking to make some mockups of a couple pages.  I currently don't have Fireworks installed on my computer and I don't feel like paying a ridiculous amount of money for it.<p>Are there any decent free image editing programs that will allow me to do mockups?  I don't need the complex tooling of Photoshop, just the ability to create vector images.<p>I am running Win 7.
======
regularfry
Inkscape is what springs to mind. Scribus might also be worth a look.

------
xpaulbettsx
<http://gomockingbird.com/> is also quite good if you want to do wireframes

------
coryl
<http://www.gimp.org/>

Not sure if Gimp is any good these days, but my friend used to use it in lieu
of photoshop.

------
goldenxp
<http://aviary.com/> You can make some nice graphics with this one and also
learn from others

